

World's most economically powerful cities  - ideas101
http://www.forbes.com/2008/07/15/economic-growth-gdp-biz-cx_jz_0715powercities_slide_2.html?partner=rediff

======
manny
This makes me want to learn Japanese /that/ much more.

